# UCSD, UCSB, UCSC, or UCI



## Siberia88 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi I got into UCSD,UCSB,UCSC and UCI and I was wondering which school out of these has the best film program if I were to focus on writing and directing/production?


----------



## wggmn3 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would assume for those who are aiming to be in the main stream industry (whether Hollywood or NY, movies or TV) the still top 3 schools to go to are: New York University, USC, & UCLA. One should also add the American Film Institute which only has an MFA program which may be the toughest of all to get in to...I was graduated from the UCSD film program back when it was a rather small section of the Dept of Visual Arts. It still is part of VA...UCSD was started as a cutting-edge, experimental, research science centered institution thus all the arts (Theater, Music, VisArts, Film / Video) were also oriented towards cutting-edge, pushing the envelope, experimental work...we had, and it still has, a top-gun faculty in a multitude of fields...I'm sure many of its grads work in the mainstream media but that is still not its
primary purpose...I may add more later; suffice it to coclude now I doubt if you'll find a more stimulating environment than UCSD - & in a nicer location - but like all the CA coast it ain't no longer cheap...buena suerte...


----------



## wggmn3 (Jan 5, 2010)

You probably already learned this: U.S. News & World Report ranks the Department of Visual Art's film program as 12th in the nation.


----------



## wggmn3 (Jan 7, 2010)

duhhhh, just looked at ur posting date & see that u wrote it back in'08...I'm just curious now as to which school did you end up going to & how do u like it???


----------



## wggmn3 (Jan 7, 2010)

if you happen to see this...if you're ever on now...


----------



## Oquendo (Jan 8, 2010)

I doubt that person will come back, but I can help you. 

I did my research and I concluded that all of these schools are more "film theory" based, than production. But don't get me wrong, there are production equipment available on hand.

I would say:

UCSD/UCSB - both have pretty good film programs, while UCSB just built this brand new film/theater building
then
UCSC - developing film program; although, networking might be difficult due to how far it is from LA
UCI - my friend told me they focus more on writing, as opposed to directing/editing/cinematography

hope that helps!


----------



## One Real Wonder (Mar 22, 2010)

UCSD is by far the best of those you listed. Beyond the traditional "film" curriculum, they are also heavily invested in new technology. They are far ahead of the curve in that area compared to the "main line" schools.

UCI is highly overrated as a school. It is also a Science school.

UCSB is a quality school, but again it is a Science school.

UCSC, well party on dude.


----------

